#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Vamos desenvolver um sistema web de gerenciamento de provedor?

## Arcanjo_tc

Estou desenvolvendo um sistema de gerenciamento para provedores e gpstaria da opinião de todos sobre funcionalidades do sistema para podermos desenvolver um sistema opensource, talvez em php que sirva para realmente gerenciar um provedor com a opção de gerar boletos on-line etc.

Já desenvolvi alguma coisa mas como resolvi torna-lo opensource por favor listem abaixo o que vocês esperam de um sistema desses inclusive quem quiser colaborar com o projeto na área de modelagem de dados, designer e programação etc, seja bem vindo.

Alguém tem ideia de como integrar um sistema desses com Mikrotik e Staros?

O que gerenciar?

- Cadastro e manutenção de clientes;
- Cobrança;
- ??????????

Conto com vocês :P

----------


## rfm

Pow kra.. a ideia he mto boa.. do maior apoio.. 

Tamo ae.. pro ki deh i vieh..

----------


## standart

Vamos as opiniões:


Controle de Chamados.
Bloqueio e desbloqueio de inadimplentes.
Baixa automatica de boletos pagos.
Relarios gerais...Com faturamento mensal, numero de boletos emitidos, valor total, estimativa de valores, clientes com pagamento em aberto.
Contas a pagar.
Adicional de caixa.

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraços

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

amigo, e uma coisa boa, parabems, aqui no forum mesmo tem um post de um colega que achou um que esta pronto, so falta traduzir ele.
tambem esta em php opensource acho que seria mais facil para vc traduzir que começar de zero....
e so procurar mais eu tenho aqui o arquivo, qualquer coisa se nao achar eu mando ele para vc ok...

----------


## smvda

Boa iniciativa ... pelo fato de nao encontrar nada a respeito estou desenvolvendo um customizado as minhas necessidades ... mas apóio o projeto .

Abraço a todos .

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> amigo, e uma coisa boa, parabems, aqui no forum mesmo tem um post de um colega que achou um que esta pronto, so falta traduzir ele.
> tambem esta em php opensource acho que seria mais facil para vc traduzir que começar de zero....
> e so procurar mais eu tenho aqui o arquivo, qualquer coisa se nao achar eu mando ele para vc ok...


Concordo com vc mas precisamos da opinião de alguem que usa esse sistema para ver se ele realmente atende as necessidades pois se atender eu posso traduzir o sistema mas se tiver que modificar um monte de coisa pra se adaptar a nossa realidade dae é melhor desenvolver um doque ficar adaptando.

Abraço

----------


## marcelomg

> Estou desenvolvendo um sistema de gerenciamento para provedores e gpstaria da opinião de todos sobre funcionalidades do sistema para podermos desenvolver um sistema opensource, talvez em php que sirva para realmente gerenciar um provedor com a opção de gerar boletos on-line etc.
> 
> Já desenvolvi alguma coisa mas como resolvi torna-lo opensource por favor listem abaixo o que vocês esperam de um sistema desses inclusive quem quiser colaborar com o projeto na área de modelagem de dados, designer e programação etc, seja bem vindo.
> 
> Alguém tem ideia de como integrar um sistema desses com Mikrotik e Staros?
> 
> O que gerenciar?
> 
> - Cadastro e manutenção de clientes;
> ...


Apoio sua iniciativa, para interagir com o Mikrotik é só vc copiar os codigos do WebBox, la tem simple queue, firewall,graficos etc...
a parte de finanças do LMS é show! vc poderia copiar isso ou traduzir
da uma olhada ai
::: Welcome to LMS 1.9-cvs :::
admin/test

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> Apoio sua iniciativa, para interagir com o Mikrotik é só vc copiar os codigos do WebBox, la tem simple queue, firewall,graficos etc...
> a parte de finanças do LMS é show! vc poderia copiar isso ou traduzir
> da uma olhada ai
> ::: Welcome to LMS 1.9-cvs :::
> admin/test


Boa idéia, como acesso os códigos do WebBox? (estou tentando mas ainda nao encontrei)
Acho que vai ser mais viável traduziro o outro mesmo  :Big Grin:  Só gostaria de ver mais opiniões de quem usa pra ver se pelomenos uns 90% dos recursos são realmente úteis e funcionais.

Abraço

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Boa idéia, como acesso os códigos do WebBox? (estou tentando mas ainda nao encontrei)
> Acho que vai ser mais viável traduziro o outro mesmo  Só gostaria de ver mais opiniões de quem usa pra ver se pelomenos uns 90% dos recursos são realmente úteis e funcionais.
> 
> Abraço


ai tem alguma coisa do sistema...
freshmeat.net: Project details for LAN Management System

----------


## balisteri

pow caras como eu poste i link desse sistema seria lega sabermos se seria possivel colocar esse sistema compativel com o mikrotik tipo pra poder ler as informaçoes dele... e assim vai
to tendo problemas na instalacão desse sistema mas de outra forma ta tudo indo pois pelo que eu vi esse sistema ainda sofre com alguns bugs mas tudo bem em relação a tradução temos que ver porque ele é escrito e PHP, C, Pearl sera que alguem se abilita e ainda por cima da pra add o nome na GLP dele como colaborador..

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

Não tive tempo de fuçar mas este sistema tem algum arquivo de idioma? Se tiver me falem ae que eu agilizo a tradução.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

interessante seria montar um DAEMON em C para controlar... uma interface web em php para gerenciar...

----------


## balisteri

Pow galera instalei esse sistema LMS em minha maquina rodando o easyphp até que esta indo mas ta dando alguns erros alguem pode me ajudar por favor


Notice: Undefined index: password in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\index.php on line 111

Notice: Undefined index: missing_strings in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\language.php on line 36

Notice: Undefined index: HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\Auth.class.php on line 51

Notice: Undefined index: HTTP_CLIENT_IP in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\Auth.class.php on line 53

Notice: Undefined index: userpanel_dir in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\menu.php on line 493

Notice: Undefined variable: hostname in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\common.php on line 107

Notice: Undefined index: HOSTNAME in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\common.php on line 108

Notice: Undefined index: popup in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\index.php on line 204

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> Pow galera instalei esse sistema LMS em minha maquina rodando o easyphp até que esta indo mas ta dando alguns erros alguem pode me ajudar por favor
> 
> 
> Notice: Undefined index: password in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\index.php on line 111
> 
> Notice: Undefined index: missing_strings in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\language.php on line 36
> 
> Notice: Undefined index: HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR in C:\Arquivos de programas\EasyPHP 2.0b1\www\lib\Auth.class.php on line 51
> 
> ...


Não sou expert no assunto, teria que dar uma olhada no arquivo na linha mencionada, mas ta me parecendo erro de banco de dados.

Mas como disse tem que analizar a linha que ta constando o erro ;(

----------


## alexandrecorrea

edita seu php.ini procura a linha

error_reporting

deve estar E_ALL

muda para

error_reporting = E_ALL ^ E_NOTICE


esse mensagens nao sao erros, sao apenas "notices" que o php mostra dizendo que nao esta SETADO um indice (de um array)...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

e ai como anda o projeto ??? morreu ???

----------


## smvda

> interessante seria montar um DAEMON em C para controlar... uma interface web em php para gerenciar...



Nao usa C nao ... usa JAVA ... muito melhor ...

Abraço !

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

Galera to com problemas na minha máquina e não estou conseguindo instalar o php, mas assim que eu puder formata-la eu começo a tradução.

Abraços

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao existe uma linguagem melhor que a outra...

para cada situação cabe uma linguagem...

e acho que para se ter um daemon, em LINUX ... C é apropriado ... nao vi nenhuma linha em java no kernel...  :Smile:

----------

